# Straining Honey



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

Nylon straining cloth,sold at our co-op, but can also be found at wine and beer making supply stores works wonders. If you cant get a hold of it, I can purchase it up here for you, and mail it out. About 10$ a sq/yrd.

J.R.

honeyb.ca


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Most any fabric store should have Organdy. A good nylon material that will not shred fibers and washes easily. Does a great job.


----------

